# Reclaiming myself!



## laguayaca (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi I know many have read a post I made about a year ago. I had non stop menstrual bleeding and was finally able to find help and where it came from I was diagnosed PCOS. 

PCOS or polycystic ovary syndrome, caused me to gain over 50lbs in 2 years but I did not know this I figured Ive always been thick/big boned and I guessed my metabolism decided to slow way down. I worked out but never saw a difference. Instead I saw more acne and depression. So I was finally able to get help I decided to take a homeopathic way to heal myself because I did not want to pump myself with birth control and gain even more weight. 

So I dropped all processed foods, fried foods, white sugar and flour. I replaced it for baked or grilled chicken or fish, whole wheat flour, brown rice and natural sugar like agave, sugar on the raw. I dropped 30 pounds and Ive kept it off for a year. I recently hit my 40 pound mark and soon will be at my 50 mark im so excited. Its been a long stressful road but I decided to eat to live not live to eat. That in order for my body to run better I need to give it better "fuel" I am sick of being complacent.

So I decided a week ago I will go on a raw diet meaning only raw fruits and vegetable so far i decided to do this for 15 days but if all goes well I will do it for 30. I did my research and I am not starving myself instead im eating alot during the day. I have plenty of protein…vegetables are a great source of protein when eaten raw. I am also taking spirulina. 

I am going to start a new treatment because as of now im infertile due to PCOS so I am going raw not to lose weight specifically but to be healthy and ready for when I start my new treatment. 

P.S. I am keeping a vid diary of my raw food journey on my youtube if you want to check it out

My weight this time last year: 197
My Current weight: 155
Goal weight: really it was 145 but why settle? 140 or even 135 wouldnt hurt

Wish me luck and keep me in your prayers


----------



## Junkie (Apr 10, 2010)

I was recently diagnosed with PCOS too - and I've gained some serious weight over the years and have been unable to keep it off, especially after I hit puberty.

I've tried a similar attempt at the raw food diet and it was very enlightening in terms of what it does to your body as a whole - not just weight loss, but skin improvement, higher energy, better sleep, etc.

I'm excited to see how it goes for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definately be one of your watchers. I definately may follow in your footsteps!

Oh, and I found that fruit smoothies in the a.m definately jump start your intestinal/digestive tract! They literally get rid of everything blocked up in you and flush it out naturally - gets rid of soooo many toxins!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Tiffany its great to have support and accountability =)

For the last year Ive been eating clean. So going raw was not as hard as Id once imagine. During that year I noticed a huge difference. Breakout diminished tremendously, no more PMS, weight loss, I felt amazing. I think it was time to step it up a notch. 

Today is my 7th day as a raw foodie =) im so proud of myself im still in shock that me Jeni, is doing this lol.

I have been digesting more regularly way more than when I was eating more stuff kinda weird. I am having green smoothies every morning. They are amazing, like dessert for breakfast.

Today Ive noticed my stomach is beginning to look flat. That little bloated pooch at the bottom of my belly is flatter this morning. Im really excited I wont weigh myself until this wednesday. 

Hope yall had a great weekend!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Yays! You inspire me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've put on about 15 pounds since i moved from home to collage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not good at all! & i'm try to lose it all! It's so hard! gosh! HAHA But i'll be sure to check your videos out & to follow you! 

p.s. I can't do raw food only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need meat!


----------



## Junkie (Apr 11, 2010)

!!

I left comments on your Day 4 video - thats me!

I started today - I'm thinking of weighing myself when I first get up in the morning as my starting point. I'm wondering if I should take measurements too in the meantime. Regardless, my fiance and I have both started the raw food diet and in regards to the lack of meat, he was a little scared lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told him its fine to sub in a little if he wants - but more chicken or fish rather than red meat. Kinda defeats the purpose for him, but he's a man and is being a baby  lol.

Do you consume any kind of oils at all? Even small amounts of sunflower, peanut or extra virgin olive oil? 

I think the hardest part is coming up with meal plans for everyday, other than the smoothies of course! Those were always the best!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Yays! You inspire me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've put on about 15 pounds since i moved from home to collage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not good at all! & i'm try to lose it all! It's so hard! gosh! HAHA But i'll be sure to check your videos out & to follow you! 

p.s. I can't do raw food only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need meat!_

 

I totally understand that. Trust me it took me a year to transition into eating raw. I first left all processed and fried foods. That eliminates a lot! I also stopped eating pork and red meat. My diet consisted of organic foods mostly, whole grains, and natural sweeteners. I also stopped drinking milk but just recently starting raw I left cheese which was the only dairy I consumed.

So girl dont put pressure on yourself…just take it little by little and take baby steps. Try to be conscious of what you eat and try to make healthy choices. It great that your making the initiative to a healthier you!

Another thing im doing is keeping a food diary it helps you to look back on the days what you eat and more aware. Also if you feel sick the next day or great youll know why and what caused it. One very important thing is to try to drink half your body weight in ounces of water. This will help you tremendously!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_





 !!

I left comments on your Day 4 video - thats me!

I started today - I'm thinking of weighing myself when I first get up in the morning as my starting point. I'm wondering if I should take measurements too in the meantime. Regardless, my fiance and I have both started the raw food diet and in regards to the lack of meat, he was a little scared lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told him its fine to sub in a little if he wants - but more chicken or fish rather than red meat. Kinda defeats the purpose for him, but he's a man and is being a baby  lol.

Do you consume any kind of oils at all? Even small amounts of sunflower, peanut or extra virgin olive oil? 

I think the hardest part is coming up with meal plans for everyday, other than the smoothies of course! Those were always the best!_

 

Tiff its great your fiance is doing it with you or at least he is trying not all men would do this. He must surely love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said above its ok for him to give baby steps. For him to eat a more a natural diet is a start and it improves your health immensely. It did to me over the last year. If he does eat red meat only once a week would be ok and best if it was organic grass fed same with the chicken organic free range. 

I consume extra virgin olive oil if you can get organic it would be best. I drizzle that on my salads. Heres a link full of raw yummy dressings:
Yummy Salad Dressing Recipes and More!

I am not at my home I am in Ecuador finishing up some medicals business I had to come and see my progress. I will be back in America May 23rd and will be able to buy more things. theres a lot of products I dont have here for those yummy dressings.

Heres another link of recipes:
Raw Recipes
I havent tried any yet since im not home I dont have the liberty to do as I want in my kitchen. 

Everyday I just chop veggies anywhere from 5- 8 and make honey/vinegar dressing or sea salt and lemon and drizzle a bit of olive oil. Nothing real special. I snack on fruit and nuts. 

If youre going to consume nuts its a good idea to soak them overnight and eating them the next day they become easier for your body to digest. Make sure you chew slowly and well.

Thats another thing gals, try to become more conscious about how well you chew. Try to chew till you cant no more and swallow. You help you tummy out. Makes you full faster too. It takes me the same time to finish my salad as it does for my cousin and her husband to finish their 2-3 course meal.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for checking out my videos and joining me  I need the support! Ill be posting a new one tonight to reflect on my first week!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

awwwwwww thanks hun! I might not totally stop eating meat just because i'm like anemic ): I'll def eat more veg & stop eating process food! It makes it so easy since i'm in collage & have got no time at all!
I just checked out your videos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So inspirational! & you look so pretty hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yupp i'm trying to keep a food diary & i do drink alot of water (but i think i've stopped this for the past few weeks! bad me!)


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 12, 2010)

Whats your name vintageroses? Im Jeni hello! Try to eat lots of spinach its loaded with iron!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 12, 2010)

New vid is up =) Happy Monday!


----------



## Junkie (Apr 12, 2010)

Just watched it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you sub in soy or tofu based "meat"? I've used vegetarian beef, hot dogs, chicken, etc and it works great in most recipes. I know you aren't doing it now, but as I read more and more in the raw food diet vs. veganism/vegetarianism, there's a big difference in what is consumed. There are also so many sub-categories for each vs. going 100% RAW. 

It takes a lot of dedication to do this, as well as time, money and energy (nevermind willpower!) to do this. Its a little intimidating - especially for me to try. 

I've been ok so far (its only been a day). I made a vegetarian chili with soy "ground beef" for my bf. I realize its not something I can eat (since its been cooked). I've been looking up recipes like crazy since you provided those links and it seems like you need so many pieces of equipment to make things (food processor, juicer, blender, dehydrater, etc). 

Just wondering I guess what rules you're following for yourself.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Whats your name vintageroses? Im Jeni hello! Try to eat lots of spinach its loaded with iron!_

 
Hi hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Eliza. You can call me Lizzie, Liz, Elle, Elly or just Eliza.HAHA i've got a ton of nick names! mmmmh okays i will do so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Just watched it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you sub in soy or tofu based "meat"? I've used vegetarian beef, hot dogs, chicken, etc and it works great in most recipes. I know you aren't doing it now, but as I read more and more in the raw food diet vs. veganism/vegetarianism, there's a big difference in what is consumed. There are also so many sub-categories for each vs. going 100% RAW. 

It takes a lot of dedication to do this, as well as time, money and energy (nevermind willpower!) to do this. Its a little intimidating - especially for me to try. 

I've been ok so far (its only been a day). I made a vegetarian chili with soy "ground beef" for my bf. I realize its not something I can eat (since its been cooked). I've been looking up recipes like crazy since you provided those links and it seems like you need so many pieces of equipment to make things (food processor, juicer, blender, dehydrater, etc). 

Just wondering I guess what rules you're following for yourself._

 
Junkieee! This is random but i found yr picture really familiar & i realised i just purchased pigements from you! HAHA I don't know if you remember!hehes. I can't wait for them to arrive.YAYS


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 13, 2010)

To be honest never tried tofu! im scared of it lol…dont know what it would taste like. I stay away from most soy products. Too much soy is not good for you. 

When I eat normal I eat organic free range chicken and eggs, whole grains, all natural things, nothing processed. I also eat lots of veggies and juice in the mornings. If i ate cheese its all natural and raw most the time. I eat chicken only once a day. Drink only water but sometimes buy orange juice. Though i found store bought orange juice makes me gassy so I quit buying it and instead make it at home. Oh and sugar…only sugar on the raw, agave and honey. Sea salt is also best.

Like I said its all baby steps and maybe you can start by eliminating some things and every week eliminate little by little. If you feel its too much to do it all at once.

Right now im just doing strictly raw, meaning I eat a bunch of chopped up veggies switch them up everyday. Since im not in my own home im limited to what i can and cannot do.


----------



## honey-gurl (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow I was 197 in November I'm 169 now and I should be 155 by June 31st which is the weight I was before having my son. I've been working out and cut down calories. But after reading this I'm definitely considering the raw diet. Thanks.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honey-gurl* 

 
_Wow I was 197 in November I'm 169 now and I should be 155 by June 31st which is the weight I was before having my son. I've been working out and cut down calories. But after reading this I'm definitely considering the raw diet. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am glad we've inspired you!
 I am mainly doing it for my health and the weight loss is a plus! It was easy for my to go from 197 to 167 then it got hard…so congrats! Its tough! Yet here we are kicking butt woohoo


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)

i have subscribed to you on youtube, and i wish you all the best, keep up the good work, you are an inspiration


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing!  Congratulations on your progress, you really are an inspiration.  Have you been working out in addition to changing your diet, or is the loss purely from altering your eating habits?


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^ My first 30 was mainly changing my eating habits I was not allowed to do any workout other than walking under medical recommendations. So thats what I did walked and nothing else really. What im doing now is walking way more and swimming. I feel buff lol! My legs alone must weigh a lot. They are hard as rocks.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 18, 2010)

So heres my little update

Ive lost 1 pound but lost inches so thats even better! Tomorrow I will be weighing myself tomorrow to give my total overall experience. I seem to have hit  a plateau in my weight loss but I am not giving up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How are you guys doing?

Heres a video update:

YouTube - Eating Raw: Day 13


----------



## laguayaca (May 1, 2010)

Its almost been 30 days of going raw! I feel amazing even still but im almost done. I will be updating on changes ill be making soon =)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2010)

This is something I've been seriously considering. I also have PCOS and in the last 9 months I've slowly been switching over to eating good natural unprocessed foods. My weaknesses still are when I'm too lazy to cook and have to struggle to find a "real" place to eat at, refined sugar and flour, and the occasional diet soda. 

You look beautiful and radiant! I'm so happy you're reclaiming yourself.

My question for you is: the one thing I can't seem to shake that my doctor keeps blaming my PCOS on is being tired. Did you see a big difference in your energy level and at what points?


----------



## laguayaca (May 13, 2010)

Yes girl I did begin to see changes in my energy levels once I started eating better. Actually once I started doing raw food for 30 days I felt an immediate boost! I feel so completely radiant not on the outside but on the inside I actually decided to become a vegan after this experience and Its been going really good. Its totally worth it and how your body feels it makes any sacrifice worth it.

Once I gave up processed foods and limited my quantity of dairy. Cut out white flour and white sugar I saw an immediate change I think one of the reasons was because I was really weak when I did the diet changes so it was a huge energy boost to start eating more live foods and to eliminate all the bad stuff. Through the months my periods became more regular, my acne slowly but not all started diminishing it actually diminished by 80% i would say I had really bad cystic acne. Now its more like little ones around my chin area. My moods are a little more controlled. I am truly amazed at the changes diet can do for you.

If anything I would start by eliminating processed foods, high fructose, white flour and sugar which actually feeds cysts. Up your intake of live foods…your worth the time and sacrifice and believe me youll feel great. 

Its funny I have gone to many different OB/GYNs to make sure I have all they say I do I wanted to make sure I get a correct diagnosis well most of the ones that saw me this year, look at me with a face of doubt. I have no facial hair or bad acne and well I have been lucky enough to lose weight (its difficult for women with PCOS) but when they look at my insides they are like YEP you have PCOS and a really bad case at that. They are always amazed at how radiant I look. I have gotten better through the past year …alot better.

I hope this helps I am working on a video that explains my PCOS story well how I found out and all it caused me I will post a link for you. If you need a buddy im here for ya. PCOS sucks but we can make it =)


----------



## laguayaca (May 13, 2010)

I finished my 30 days raw yay in a month i lost 11 pounds…now I decided to become a vegan I am really excited! I feel so completely amazing on the inside and I look pretty darn good on the outside =) My goal now is to get to 135 which would be an ideal weight for my body. I plan on staying on a high raw vegan diet. I hope …it can be hard at times. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## laguayaca (May 13, 2010)

30 days raw done …whats next?

YouTube - Raw Food Living Day 29


----------



## laguayaca (May 13, 2010)

wow i actually lost 14 pounds =)


----------



## makeba (May 13, 2010)

WOW!!!! I wish i could do this but I need the protein. I am so glad your feeling better and found a food lifestyle that loves you.


----------



## laguayaca (May 13, 2010)

Here is part 1 of my video explaining what PCOS has caused in my life I am in the middle of uploading the second part, hope this helps someone:

YouTube - PCOS and me (Part 1)


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive been MIA ugh my weight has settled at 143 and I seem to have been stuck here for months. I exercise eat healthy and drink lots of water. To be honest its quite frustrating =(


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 26, 2010)

Press on sweetie! we all reach a time when it just slows down but you look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so gonna sub to you via my new channel <3


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 20, 2010)

HI Loves!

  	I have amazing news!

*





IM PREGNANT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

  	Im beyond amazed and so sooo excited. I had multiple doctors tell me this could never happen! 

  	The Lord has blessed me beyond reason!


----------

